# Question about sauces



## smokin jack (Jun 6, 2008)

It is going to be pushing 100 degrees Sunday out here in Philadelphia and I am itching to get some ribs on the smoker.....I use the char broil silver smoker and it has always treated me good.

I like to experiment a lot when it comes to sauces....I do like to go on the sweeter side and that is why I am calling out to all of you to share some quick recipes and personal preferences that you like to use when making a good sauce. I am pretty stubborn about ingredients that I like to use and I really want to break this habit and try something new and fun.

Please share any and all ideas that will help me out and I will definitely get some good pics of before, during and after the smoke.

Thanks as always in advance !


----------



## coyote (Jun 6, 2008)

100 degrees..no salt on the rim of the beer can..little sugar will sweeten her up..
I like experimenting with sauces also.sounds like you might already have a good battery of sauces.

you might consider getting some local honey and adding to your sauces.should put a nice glaze on the meats and bring the sweet level up with out sugers of the cane variety.

here is a list of herbs that you can choose from some will add a nice sweetness to the sauces if incorperated correctly.

*ALLSPICE* 
Sweet spice of Caribbean origin with a flavor suggesting a blend of cinnamon, cloves, and nutmeg, hence its name. May be purchased as whole, dried berries or ground. When using whole berries, they may be bruised--gently crushed with the bottom of a pan or other heavy instrument--to release more of their flavor.
*ANISE*
Green-gray fruit or seed of plan of parsley family; available whole and in extracts; unmistakable strong licorice flavor. Used extensively in confections, sweet pastries, and as a flavoring in liqueurs.
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*BASIL* [/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sweet, warm flavor with an aromatic odor, used whole or ground. Good with lamb, fish, roast, stews, ground beef, vegetables, dressing and omelets.[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*BEAU MONDE SEASONING SALT*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]All-purpose Spice Island seasoning with onion and celery and salt. Use with poultry dishes, Swiss steak and tomato- based sauces.[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*CARDAMON*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sweet spice native to India from ginger family. Used for coffee cake, sweet breads, fruit salad dressings, cookies, cakes, pickling spice.[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*CHIVES *[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mild, sweet herb with a flavor reminiscent of the onion, to which it is related.[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*CILANTRO *[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Green, leafy herb resembling flat leaf (Italian) parsley with a sharp, aromatic, somewhat astringent flavor. Also called fresh coriander and commonly referred to as Chinese parsley.[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*CINNAMON*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Popular sweet spice for flavoring baked goods. The aromatic bark of types of laurel trees, it is sold as sticks or ground.[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*CHERVIL*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chervil, fresh or dried, has a delicate flavor, and the fresh leaves look a bit like parsley. It's good when subtle seasoning is desired.[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*CORIANDER*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Small spicy-sweet seeds of the coriander plant, which is also called cilantro or Chinese parsley. Used whole or ground as a seasoning. Particularly used for sausages and variety meats. [/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/font]


[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*FINES HERBES*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A balanced blend of sweet herbs, each of which has an affinity for the other. Buying these herbs premixed avoids the risk of a possible flavor imbalance. Use for omelets, egg and cheese dishes, meats, game, meatloaf, sauces and gravies.[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*GARLIC*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Member of the same group of plants as the onion. Robust flavoring, available as garlic powder, garlic salt, garlic chips, garlic seasoning powder, and garlic juice, in a huge variety of dishes.[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*GINGER*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ginger is a fresh, pungent root sold fresh, dried or ground. It is used as a confection or condiment. It may be found crystallized or candied, ground or as a syrup.[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*JUNIPER BERRIES*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]From juniper, an evergreen shrub. Add to marinades and sauces for game and lamb.[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*MACE*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Produced from the same fruit of the nutmeg tree.[/font]


[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*MINT*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The most common commercial types of mint are spearmint and peppermint. Refreshing, sweet herbs used fresh or dry to flavor lamb, poultry, vegetables and fruits.[/font]


[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*NUTMEG*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Popular baking spice that is the hard pit of the fruit of the nutmeg tree. May be bought already ground or for fresher flavor, whole.[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*OREGANO*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Aromatic, pungent and spicy Mediterranean herb. Use fresh or dried for all types of savory dishes. Especially popular with tomatoes and other vegetables.[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*PAPRIKA*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The ground dried pod of a variety of capsicum. Paprika is more than a garnish. It is a seasoning that is a food enhancer for many dishes, including casseroles, baked potatoes, appetizers, rarebit, chicken, veal and salad dressings.[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*PINE NUTS*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Small, ivory-colored seeds extracted from the cones of the species of pine tree, with a rich, slightly resinous flavor. [/font]


[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*POPPYSEED*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Used for fruit salads and salad dressings, sprinkled over yeast breads or rolls before baking, use in cottage cheese, cream cheese, scrambled eggs, pie crust, cheese sticks, fruit compotes, and noodles. [/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*ROSEMARY*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A perennial of the mint family. Use with partridge, duck, poultry, lamb, veal, seafood and vegetables. A strong, aromatic flavor.[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*SAFFRON*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Orange yellow in color, this spice is used to flavor or color foods. Use in soup, chicken, rice and fancy bread.[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*SAGE *[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Pungent herb used either fresh or dried that goes particularly well with fresh or cured pork, lamb, veal, poultry or vegetables.[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*SAVORY*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The dried brownish-green leaves of a plant of the mint family; has an aromatic piquant flavor. Blends well with other herbs. May be used alone or in combination with other herbs in stuffings for meat, fish or poultry; egg dishes; sauces; soups; meatloaf and hamburgers; stews; beans; cabbage; peas; and tomato juice.[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*SESAME SEEDS*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Versatile annual with sweet, nutty flavor used in appetizers, breads, meats and vegetables.[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*TARRAGON*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fragrant, distinctively sweet herb used fresh or dried as a seasoning for vegetables, salads, chicken, light meats, seafood and eggs.[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*THYME*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fragrant, clean-tasting, small leafed herb, popular fresh or dried as a seasoning for poultry, light meats, seafood or vegetables.[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*ZEST*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The thin brightly colored outermost layer of a citrus fruit's peel. [/font]


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice post Coyote!!  Points.
KC


----------



## smokin jack (Jun 6, 2008)

haha right.....this thread now closed, thanks coyote !!!!

Just kidding, please keep sending more if you have them....this is what experimenting is all about !


----------



## tn_bbq (Jun 6, 2008)

Why not try a good ol' Memphis "dry" rib?  

Basically, you rub your ribs,  smoke em, and just before serving you mop (vinegar, water & rub mixture) them and re-apply dry rub.  Omit the sauce and/or glaze.


----------



## gooose53 (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice list Coyote!!  I'm one of those that like to experiment too....sometimes way to much.  Good luck on finding just the right combination of spices to make you a great sauce.....then share it with us!!


----------



## ronp (Jun 6, 2008)

When I had the restaurant I used pineapple chunks, brown sugar, terryaki, soy sauce, and honey. 

Now I mostly use brown sugar, Terryaki and molasses.

Good luck.


----------



## smokin jack (Jun 6, 2008)

TN - I do go with the dry rub often, but this weekend I figured with the heat and all why not get messy and throw on a nice sauce and wash it back with an adult beverage........or 8 haha

Ronp - I looooove brown sugar when it comes to making sauces and even a little for the rub suits me fine.  I have used molasses, but I may stay away from the teriyaki...although teriyaki along with pineapple is a nice fit. You can never go wrong with honey either when making a sweet sauce.

All these are awesome.....keep them coming !!!!


----------



## tn_bbq (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah...my favorite way to prepare ribs is to glaze em with a bit of honey and modified store bought sauce.  Yeah...i said it. I'd rather buy a bottle of sauce at the store and modify it a little. 

Have you ever tried a mustard BBQ sauce? Pretty popular in the Carolinas.


----------



## smokin jack (Jun 6, 2008)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with modifying store bought sauce. 

I have done mustard on the ribs to hold the rub, but never a mustard sauce. That sounds interesting.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 6, 2008)

I was watching something about Memphis in May and the 14 or so wins that Cattlemen's sauce has at Memphis in May are all "bases" that Qers use and then modify into their final product.


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 6, 2008)

My homemade sweet and spicey KC style sauce was always ok.  Heck it was dad old recipe god rest his soul.  Once I added fennel seed ground it took on a whole new meaning and now friends and family think I did dad proud.  Ok the beer helps.


----------



## smokin jack (Jun 6, 2008)

I like to work with sweet baby rays bbq sauce myself.  Beings I like my sauces on the sweeter side, it has more of a sweet flavor and less of that smoky flavor that some sauces have. I don't understand why people use a smokier sauce when smoking things, it kind of defeats the purpose of the smoke itself. Maybe that is why I like going with the sweet side to balance out the smoky flavor.

But hey, that is what this art is all about...trying new things and more importantly having fun doing it.........ok and maybe an excuse to overdue it on a few brews haha


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jun 6, 2008)

OK, smokin jack, since you mentioned one of my favorite sauces....I did a few racks of spares last weekend (trimmed St. Louis style) and used Sweet Baby Ray's original sauce as the base.  So, to "kick it up a notch", I modded the sauce like this:

1 c. Sweet Baby Ray's
1/4 c. honey
1/2 c. real butter (1 stick)
1/2 c. apple juice
2 tsp. McCormick "Hot Shot" pepper blend (ground black & red pep. blend)

heated all together in a pan to blend the flavors.

I used it as a glaze after the ribs came out of the foil, and again when they came off the smoker.  It was "sticky sweet", but that pepper blend added just a touch of kick to remind you it was there....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Try it out and enjoy!!

L8r,
Eric


----------



## daboys (Jun 6, 2008)

Earache_My_Eye;203093 said:
			
		

> used Sweet Baby Ray's original sauce as the base. So, to "kick it up a notch", I modded the sauce like this:
> 
> 1 c. Sweet Baby Ray's
> 1/4 c. honey
> ...


----------



## smokin jack (Jun 6, 2008)

Sounds awesome Eric.  Sweet baby rays is an awesome sauce by itself too, especially for burgers thrown in for the family and kids and all. I am definitely doing St. Louis style on Sunday and I am gonna go with some of your ingredients, but pull the apple juice and use that for the spray and substitute with 1/4 cup molasses and a few tablespoons of brown sugar. I been saying I am trying to break my habit of too sweet of a sauce, but I can't part with my brown sugar. I am going to get the sauce together and simmer it for a long while tomorrow night, then let it sit overnight in the fridge to set up nicely. Sunday I will put it in a pan in the smoker along with the ribs and let the sauce slowly heat up as the meat does and baste the ribs real good say about, a half hour before I pull them and let them sit, cut, then serve the bad boys !

I will spray with apple juice and a splash or two of orange juice mixed with cider vinager and a tad of water to loosen it up....should be fun....I can't thank all of you enough for helping with all your ideas....It made my Friday at work fly by haha

I will be adding some qview of before, during and after the smoke and have them posted asap.


----------



## nick (Jun 8, 2008)

*I like the sweeter stuff too.... on top of a kinda spicy rub. Eric, that modded sauce/glaze sounds  killa! I'm gonna have to try it. thanks for posting it.*


----------



## smokin jack (Jun 8, 2008)

I just finished the sauce and got a nice rub on the ribs for tomorrow.

Rub is cinammon...garlic and onion powder...paprika for a kick...brown sugar and cbp

Sauce I used sweet baby rays...added ketchup...mustard...molasses...brown sugar..honey...garlic and onion powder...and cbp .... I cooked it on medium until it bubbled, which wasn't long and then turned it down to simmer for one hour....thickened up real nice and I will let it set up in the fridge.

Tomorrow...ribs will go on at no later than noon and I will have some, hopfully, good qview for you all to enjoy !


----------



## jtribout (Jun 8, 2008)

TN, 

I made that Carolina Mustard sauce last night as a test to see if I'd like it. You have to follow the recipe to the letter. When it was done It came out like Dijon  Mustard only thinner. It was not for me but my wife loved it. She plans on using it for sammies.


----------



## smokin jack (Jun 8, 2008)

Tomorrow the temps will be pushing 100 degrees.  Will this affect anything as far as temps on the grill?  Obviously with temps that high it typically means very little to no wind at all which is good, but I am curious if this will do anything to the temps on the grill at all?


----------



## tn_bbq (Jun 8, 2008)

If the wife likes it that way, you've got one more reason to fire up the smoker.

To each their own.  From time to time, I like to mix it up a bit myself. Unlike some folks, I never say my way is the right way.  I like em all.  Sure, I have my preference, but it's all good.  

I often say BBQ comes 2 ways:
1.Good & 
2.Real Good.


----------



## smokin jack (Jun 9, 2008)

I aimed to get the ribs on at no later than 11am.....I got them on at 1pm...the outside temp was 94 degrees at this point.  The smoker held steady at 230 degrees with no problems, I am assuming because of the heat outside.  By 4pm the outside temp is 98 degrees and it feels like you can not breathe, I start to get a little sick to my stomach from the heat and go inside for a bit with the a/c. I end up getting sick, but am totally set on finishing these bad boys on the grill and not the oven.  They came off around 5:30ish and served them up to the family.  Sorry to say my wife left our camera at a wedding shower on Saturday so no qview that I promised, which I found this out at say oh, 2:30 when I went digging through the closet looking for it like a mad man.  No worries, these were not my best work, I at least wanted to tell you all about the battle with the heat.  That was the first and maybe last time I smoke with that kind of heat outside.

Does anyone have any good stories about smoking in this kind of heat and how they managed to do so?


----------



## gooose53 (Jun 9, 2008)

The heat will get you no doubt!  I have been able to cut grass when it's that hot down here (only after a number of years of not wanting to do anything in the summer).  On my front porch yesterday it was 98....


----------



## gobbledot (Jun 9, 2008)

Smokin jack did you measure your sutff you added to the sweet baby rays or did ya just pour and taste? Sweet baby rays is my familys favorite, I still like the homemade better but by modifying theres we could compermise I guess...


----------



## smokin jack (Jun 9, 2008)

Goobledot I did measure.....I did the bottle of baby ray's (28oz.) One cup ketchup...half cup mustard.....1/4 honey....1/2 cup brown sugar....tblsp. molasses (which I did not like one bit)....3 tbls onion powder....5 tbls garlic powder...cbp and about a good half dozen shakes of worcestershire sauce....I simmered for one hour and let it sit in fridge over night.  I added it to the smoke about two hours in and let it gradually heat up on the grill....I sauced the ribs about a half hour before I pulled them and it made a nice glaze on them.

I am bummed I did not get pics for you all, but like I said, I have done better, but it would have been nice to post some.  I do have to say though that I did not like the molasses.  I have seen it in a lot of sauce recipes and to me it was way too much and I doubt I will ever use it again.


----------



## gobbledot (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks, I am going to try it next time. Did I understand you to say you put it in the smoker for a while before you put it on the ribs?


----------



## smokin jack (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes, first I simmer the night before for one hour or until it is nice and thick. I then let it set up in the fridge overnight.  I will take it out of the fridge when I start to smoke and about anywhere between an hour or two into the smoke I will put it on the grill with the ribs.  I have a char broil silver smoker so I put the sauce pan in the back left corner right where the heat source comes in off the firebox. This way the sauce heats slowly while the ribs cook and you get an added smoky flavor to the sauce from the smoke itself.  Try it, it is very good.


----------

